# What should I do?



## AussieLilly (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi all, 
I recently got my puppy Lilly 5 days ago and she is the most beautiful thing ever! We even taught her to sit on her 2nd day, and now she sits on command. 

Issue One: We have never had a puppy before and are finding toilet training hard! we have the puppy training pads and and when we find that she is just about to go to the toilet we pick her up and place her on the mat imedately however she screams and yelps as soon as we touch her mid toilet. When we place her on the pads after sleep/food etc, she'll stay there as long as we can keep her there without doing anything, but the moment she steps off she wees. That, or she'll lay down and sleep on the mats. She has not used the mats once, and we are getting really disheartened, even though it hasnt even been a week! We would love to take her to the backyard but 2 days before we got her a stray found its way into the yard (before we fixed the fence) and so now we cant take her out becuase she is not fully vaccinated!

Issue 2: She LOVES to chew fingers and toes and when we say no or pull our hands away, she thinks we are playing!

Please help!


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

find wherever she likes to pee the most inside and try putting a pad down with some newspaper over it... give her some kind of little treat if she goes anywhere on the paper.. just stay consistent when picking her up and putting her on the paper when you notice she has to go. as far as the finger biting goes.. whenever she starts that give her a teething toy and play with her.. there are some good ones you can stick in the freezer to get them cold to ease the pain of teething. She thinks you are playing but she will also chew away at your fingers when teething. If you can get her to start weeing on the paper then eventually you can put a pad on top of the paper.... 



> Hi all,
> I recently got my puppy Lilly 5 days ago and she is the most beautiful thing ever! We even taught her to sit on her 2nd day, and now she sits on command.
> 
> Issue One: We have never had a puppy before and are finding toilet training hard! we have the puppy training pads and and when we find that she is just about to go to the toilet we pick her up and place her on the mat imedately however she screams and yelps as soon as we touch her mid toilet. When we place her on the pads after sleep/food etc, she'll stay there as long as we can keep her there without doing anything, but the moment she steps off she wees. That, or she'll lay down and sleep on the mats. She has not used the mats once, and we are getting really disheartened, even though it hasnt even been a week! We would love to take her to the backyard but 2 days before we got her a stray found its way into the yard (before we fixed the fence) and so now we cant take her out becuase she is not fully vaccinated!
> ...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

[attachment=26500:Welcome_to_SM.jpg]


Hi & Welcome!! It's great to see another Aussie here!

Welcome to the world of puppyhood! You sound like you are doing all the right things with the toilet training, although, the screaming & yelping is a little bit of a concern - has she been vet checked to make sure there isn't a reason for that? If she is in tip top health condition, I would say she's being a drama queen! LOL Sorry, I know that sounds harsh, but I have 2 here worthy of Oscar nominations for carrying on when they don't get their own way! Picking them up when you know they are going to pee is the right thing to do - although Dakota once started to pee on the groomers table & when she picked her up, she didn't stop peeing, just kept right on going! But then Dakota is my special little weirdo, she's pretty, but not very bright!

Toilet training is all about *patience & persistance*. As long as you are regulary taking her to her 'pee-place' after food, naps, and play time - like every 10 - 20 minutes or so, then you are doing the right thing.

Shame you can't take her outside - I don't know how long you need to wait after that stray got into your yard? But its good to see you're playing it safe until her vaccinations are all done :thumbsup: 

As for the biting - even though she is just playing & thinks its fun - I remember how sharp those tiny little teeth can be!! She needs to learn it is not acceptable, and in her litter - her brothers & sisters would let out a YELP if they were being hurt during play time - I suggest you YELP or make a similar high pitched noise when she does this. You'll feel like a bit of an idiot, but she will soon learn not to do it. You must be *consistant* tho - its NEVER ok for her to bite, even if it was an accident & you were just playing. Yelp, and stop play for a little while.

Good luck! I'm looking forward to LOTS of pictures of your new little girl!!

edit: and TREATS! LOTS of 'em! Whenever she does something good, she needs a TREAT!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Sounds like you're doing everything right, it just takes lots of TIME. It IS hard work, really no easy way around it. Before you know it, you'll wake up one day and she'll be trained. It just takes time.

Same with the nipping. Just be consistant. I used to stand up and turn my back on Ollie when he'd nip. Being ignored when they are being naughty is the best "punishment". Sometimes I'd walk out of the room. Other times just stick him in the kitchen if he was really nutty. Also say NO BITE when she bites your skin and then immediately hand her a toy to chew instead. All of these things will eventually get the message across.

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Jacqui is spot on - persistance and consistency are the keys. In terms of the biting, pick a way to change her behavior (either yelp, or offer her a toy instead) and STICK WITH IT. That's the best advice you can get, I think. And as far as toilet training, don't expect it to happen overnight. Some people say that it can take 6 months or more for 100% 'accuracy'. But it will take longer than a week or two. I also agree that she may have something wrong if she yelps when you pick her up. Best to have a vet check that out.
[attachment=26512:Bonnie_s..._Welcome.jpg]


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

If you could confine her to one area until she potties.....a laundry room, a kitchen....

I used an exercise pen with Hope. She was 6 months when I got her and was already pad trained. Since I wasn't sure she would go on MY pads, I'd put her in the X-pen first thing in the morning and she couldn't come out until she pottied on the pad. That is kind of the opposite of the usual way that one uses an X-pen, but it worked for us and confining them to one area till they potty seemed to work great.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

So, have you worked out how to post pictures yet?? Well, have you?? LOL!

Forgive me, I'm just a little excited, firstly about a new puppy, and secondly, you're from Australia! LOL - yes, small things amuse my small mind


----------



## AussieLilly (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Guys
Thanks for your help! We are now yelping in a high pitched voice everytime she bites or chews and she has stopped! She does try and push her luck sometimes but she'll only do it once. I can't believe how well and how fast it worked! Lack of stimulation and chew toys was definately not the problem, she has plenty of those and even has chewed her bunny to pieces! So thankyou, that is one problem solved 

We are still having problems with the toilet training, I know its only been a week but its frustrating as she refuses to use her pads. We will put her on there and she will whine and whine to get off, and finally after 20 minutes of not doing anything we let her go and she will go wee somewhere else straight away (no particular spot). During the day she will sleep on the pads and drag her food over to them to sit and eat on them, so she will not pee on them at all. On the plus side she has stopped yelping everytime we pick her up mid-wee, I think it was a case of her being a drama queen like was suggested! We are going to puppy training tonight in 1 hour so hopefully I'll come back with some more tips. We are considering confining her to a place that is hers, however as we are moving house in 2 weeks I think it will be confusing? 

I will try post a picture below (fingers crossed) if not, I have them posted in my gallery! As you can see she is VERY fluffy, when should I get her groomed as she wont be fully vaccinated for another 7 weeks? She is 9 weeks old at the moment. 

Thanks guys for all the tips! Mellissa and Lilly

P.S. as much as I would love to say she is mummy's little girl...daddy has definately claimed the title as the favourite!
P.P.S: Go Australia!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh YAY! thanks for the picture! I had to laugh at the size of her 'little' charm on her collar - it looks enormous compared to her! She is simply delightful!! :wub: Now you know how to post pictures, I think I'll need a LOT more pictures of your precious little Lilly!! :wub: 

Please don't think I'm prying or preaching - but have you thought about a harness for Lilly? I know I had to wait few weeks until Dakota grew into the smallest one they make! (I think it's called a 'mini' or a 'micro' - she finally grew out of that one and is now just an XS! YAY! LOL) - its just I that heard one horror story about a collar & it was enough to turn me off for life!! Plus, I recently did a bit of my own research on them, and every single thing I read said that collars were not a good idea for 'toy' breeds as they are susceptible to a collapsing trachea, and a collar & lead is just not for them. Just a thought - it sounds like you are doing all the right things!!

Good luck with puppy classes! It should be lots of fun!!

Edit: Sorry, I didn't answer your question about grooming - I would just get her used to a brush & comb for now, until she is vacinnated - then, GOOD LUCK with the search of a good groomer! Good ones are hard to find! If you intend on having her coat short, I would suggest you get her used to the sound & sensation of clippers - without actually clipping her - I overheard my groomer once suggest to a client that they get one of those disposable battery operated toothbrushes (just a cheapie) and let her see & sniff it, then before you turn it on, just gently brush it over her body - but not using the actual 'brush' of the toothbrush, use the smooth side - then if she's not too freaked about it, gently turn it on & let her hear it & have a sniff if she needs to - then while it's on, brush it over her body so she will feel the sensation of it (again, not the brush side, the smooth side).Don't try & surprise her with it, just do it gradually.

If you plan on keeping her coat long .... well ..... LOL Good luck!....make sure you set aside time morning & night to get her used to brushing, combing, fiddling with her feet so you can cut her nails, and brushing/combing her private bits, her bott-bott, her tail, her ears, and her eyes. At her age, unless she's quite placid - she aint gonna like it! LOL. But if you do want her in a long coat, I think it's really important to get her used to grooming - it will be a daily - or possibly twice daily part of your lives.

For general grooming, what you could aim to do daily is a brush & comb all over, wiping her eyes & face - she will more than likely get a bit of 'eye-gunk' (like sleep in her eyes) which you will need to wipe & dry daily. She will also be teething, so may, or may not, develop tear stains - it's unavoidable, and all part of being a puppy!

But most of all - enjoy her! I hope I haven't been too over the top with my advice!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hi :smilie_daumenpos: :welcometosm: It's great to have another fellow Aussie with us  
I am happy to see that the nipping has stopped, that's great. With the potty training, I had the same problem with Scooby, he just would not use a pad inside, he was happier to go outside and has always been good once we decided that was the best for him.
I will say though that if your little girl is taking her food to the pad and eating there, she won't relate that area for her potty, they rarely eat and potty in the same place.
We used an e-pen for both boys till they could be trusted to potty in the appropriate place. Koko still goes into his e-pen to his potty even though he is out of there all day, but he does sleep in there at night. He has his bed at one end and his potty at the other and that works perfectly for him. I do feed him outside his e-pen well away from his bed and potty.
I hope all starts to work for you soon, your little girl is adorable, what a sweet little face :wub: She is young and it will take time and a lot of patience with her potty training but as said before, perseverence and consistancy will eventually work with lots of praise and treats for going in the right place, but it does take time


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Housetraining 101 for pee pads:

1. Set up an area (I use a 2x4 pen) that is TOTALLY covered with pads on the bottom. I actually put the pad edges under the x-pen edges so the pads don't move. 

2. Set up a schedule for meals, sleep, play, potty time. STICK TO IT

3. At set times, put the puppy in the pen. When they potty, praise, give a food treat, and open the pen and let them out (don't pick them up, let them walk out). If the dog does not go after 5-10 minutes (you set your time), back in the crate for 15 minutes and try again. REPEAT until the pup goes. 

Just like Hope, I used this with my last few dogs. Soda (who is from Hope's breeder) was fine within a few weeks to be 100% consistent. I did this with a brand new Sheltie pup using the pen on gravel outdoors and had the same success. 

Don't forget that when little puppies are running around and playing, they can need to pee every 15-30 minutes. Take them more often to prevent accidents. 

If your dog has not gone potty, they should be confined in their crate or you should be standing with them at the pen. You need to stay at the pen to reward and release. Otherwise the dog is not getting any feedback as to why they should go there.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Looks like the others have given you good advise so I will just cheer you on. Good luck! and have patience.


----------



## AussieLilly (Aug 21, 2007)

Well I went to puppy training last night, and the vet said the same thing about the potty pads...that because she is dragging her food over to it and sleeping on it, then she probably isnt going to mark her territory on it. That said, they are scented pads to attract her, so she suggested using the unscented ones for the time being. 

We asked her about the backyard and she said that seeing as the stray only ran through it for about 30 seconds before it was caught, and did not mark his territory at all, then we should be fine to take lilly into the backyard spardically, especially if we dont let her eat the dirt (easier said than done). So we took her outside for the first time today and she loved it! Like a kid in a candy store, she had a ball, and even went potty out there. So now we are excited to be able to start that aspect of training. :thumbsup: 

She also made her mum proud at puppy preschool last night :wub: being the only one of 2 dogs who already knew how to sit. Lets hope she is as easy with the rest of her training, she is just starting to get the hang of "come" and "down". 

Thanks guys
Mellissa and Lilly


----------



## AussieLilly (Aug 21, 2007)

Sorry I forgot to add that I do have a harness for her but she is way to small for it, even though it is XS! So we have the collar on her at the moment in case she runs away (as it holds her ID tags) and havent used it for walking. The vet told us she should grow between 3-6kg (like my first did when I was growing up) however she is going to be small as her parents (and grandparents) were only 2-2.5kg each! So she is naturally small

We have been brushing her everyday, we usually like to get her when she's not so playful, otherwise she thinks we are playing and will chase the brush. When she is tired, she just lays there and enjoys the sensation. We are definately going to keep her coat short though! We have been brushing her everyday, and tidying her face up every day too. She looks so much better than when we first got her, her face was long and there was fur everywhere you couldnt see her eyes! The lovely vet did it on our first checkup and I've been maintaining it since

Mellissa and Lilly


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

It does sound like you are getting lots of good advice. Puppies can be so frustering when you first get them. You're doing great and it's sound like trying to do everything the right way. 

Hang in there in enjoy your new furbaby. 

Aren't those puppy kisses the bestest ever!!!!!!!!!!!!

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## jacksonsmomma (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello - and welcome to the Maltese forum.  I have to admit that I was quite lucky with Jackson ... he came to me already accustomed to the puppy pads - But I did have to line one part of the kitchen pen (I have a section of it gated off with baby gates) with pads and then widdle them down - (reduce the number until only one remained) during the transition period. I guess it was just too much newness for him all at once - and he got a bit confused. He's now going on his puppy pad like clock work. I haven't yet taken him outside for many of the same reasons you stated; he hasn't had all of his shots yet - and we had other dogs in our yard prior to Jackson coming to stay with us. I have Jackson earning more freedom currently. He has to show me that he knows where to go and that he will behave when he is outside of his little area. But I watch him like a hawk. I've learned when he usually needs to go to the bathroom: After eating, after napping, after some serious playing and running around with his toys - just to name a few. I've also learned to read the signs: when he starts circling around and sniffing when he's outside of his play area - I quickly put him inside of his pen and tell him "Go Potty". When he goes I still praise him - although I'm not jumping up and down as much as I did when he first started going.  I read somewhere recently that someone lined the room (cept for the crate) with newspaper and potty pads. And then slowly started to reduce the number sort of like I did... if I come across the article again I'll pass it on to you - but perhaps training your baby to go outside may be easier at this point. Hang in there though. Once they get it - they get it. Jackson never makes a mess outside of his potty pads now. I just need to watch him and place him inside of his little area when I play with him in the rest of the house when I sense he needs to go. 

In regards to the biting thing - I'd like to thank you. I had tried saying no - and putting Jackson in time out and everything - but it wasn't until I read your post and the responses you got that I decided to try the little yelp suggestion. I bellow out a big loud OWWWWWW when Jackson bites me - loud enough to scare him/startle him and he stops instantly. For the first time in a long time I actually enjoyed playing and wrestling with him because I no longer feared his shark like teeth. Every once in awhile he would get excited and snap at me (playfully - but still OUCH!) and I would express my pain loudly again and he would instantly back off. I couldn't believe how easily it worked - and except for waking up everyone on the block when he starts in on me at 6AM - I think this just might be the ticket. *big grin*. 

I'm jealous about the training you're already doing. I wanted to start Jackson at a nearby Pet Store - but they won't take him until he's had ALL of his shots... looks like I'll be teaching him a few things for a few more months yet. He doesn't know how to sit - though I reward him when he does so accidently in hopes that he'll soon start connecting "sit" with what he does unintentionally - but he is getting the hang of fetch.  In a few more weeks he'll be a pro at that. I wish he'd learn COME though. He recently just this past few days learned how to run away from me - and for a little 2.5 pound puppy he sure can run fast. Now when he knows that he's doing something he shouldn't - he looks at me out of the corner of his eye and high tails it around the house like a speeding bullet.  The little rascal! lol. So congrats on the training - it will come in VERY handy during this trying period called puppy!! 

Welcome again - and take care of the little one!  

Kari & Jackson


----------



## AussieLilly (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi Guys
Just though I would update everyone

PUPPY PRESCHOOL: We have been taking Lilly to puppy training for 2 weeks now and she is the smallest one there! The rest of the dogs are HUGE (comparatively). We take her to the local vets training school who have a special one for unvaccinated pups. They dont accept any dogs OVER 16 weeks, so they are all small and unvaccinated. They must have at least had their first shot, and they limit the number of pups in the class. Plus they have ALOT of health measures in place to ensure a safe environment. 

TOILET TRAINING: Lilly is just starting to get the hang of going to the toilet outside. We spoke to the vet and she said since we have been in this house longer than 12 months, and the stray who came through only ran through the yard before being chased out (and didn't go to the toilet) we should be fine. So we have been taking her outside heaps to go potty, and at night put her in her bed and face the opening against the wall so she can't get out during the night. She has not once wee'd in her bed, and goes outside first thing every morning to do her business. Lately she circles around the door whinning to be let out to go to the toilet. Most of our accidents are when we dont get there quick enough and she goes just inside the doorway! But at least she tries  

SITTING/DOWN: Lilly is now sitting and lying down at 10 weeks every time on command with or without treats :wub: , she now sits when ever she wants something...its almost like she is saying please! She does it to go outside and to come back in, dinner, to jump up on the couch... so that part of training is going great and she is so consistant! 

We are now trying to teach lilly to come and to walk on a lead which seems to be no where near as easy as the sitting *sigh* i guess you cant win them all! She is having alot of trouble getting used to walking on a lead around the house on a harness, and will cry and yelp the whole time  She also does not come when called, she will look up at us then go back to what ever she was doing. But we will keep trying, hopefully something will click inside her head. My parents are coming up in one month and seeing as my dad used to be a policeman who trained police dogs for 10 yrs I'll have to work hard to impress him!

Well thats it just thought I would update you all, mostly good results all round with a few things to work on.

Mellissa and Lilly


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Just wanted to say she is SO cute!!!!!

About the pee pads...if you haven't given up on them yet...my suggestion would have been to take one of the pads and actually dab it in her pee. She might make the connection after that that the pads are for peeing on. She probably won't lay/eat on them if her pee is on them. 

Ollie was pad trained AND outdoor trained when we got him. He did use the pads here for several weeks, but much prefered to go outside. And soon, he refused to go on the pads altogether. Which is a bummer because it sure would come in handy in the winter. But it's not the end of the world to take him outside. They go much more infrequently as they get older. Ollie pees 3x's per day now and poops on those trips as well. SUPER easy compared to every hour!! So hang in there, it gets better and easier!!


----------



## jacksonsmomma (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Aussie Lilly.  I recently signed Jackson up for his first puppy school class - and yes - I found out that they do require shots but only the shots that are age appropriate for the pup... so I could have signed him up a bit earlier it turns out but overall am glad that I waited a bit for him to be settled. I agree that walking on a lead is really super hard! Jackson doesn't cry or anything - but he bites the leash ... he wants to "lead" and be the alpha doggy... and he tries to drag me around oblivious of the obvious weight difference between us. I can't imagine him walking next to me but I think he may just be too young right now to get the whole concept. 

So be patient with your pup - I'm sure she'll get everything in due time ...

Totally cool about your father being a trainer.  I'm sure he'll be impressed with how smart your baby is and how much she has learned already. Keep up the good work with her! 

Kari & Jackson


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Sprinkle the pads with diluted ammonia. This is how I got Jeffery to use pads. Urine has ammonia and she will think this is where I went before so, this must be the place. Also, keep the pads in the same place. Once he was fully vaccinated, we started taking him outside and giving him a treat and wonderful praise for going outside. We were indifferent when he went on the pads. 

Jeffery was between 7 & 8 months old before he was completely potty trained. But before he was able to hold it while we were gone, he went on the pads. During this time he also didn't have full reign of the house. Now he does and doesn't need pads anymore.

Give your puppy something appropriate to chew on. If you don't, she will find something on her own. Nylabone has some really good products. My favorite is the Healthy Edibles. Jeffery is a strong chewer and he goes through those in less than a day. I have a cow hoof that he hasn't been able to go through yet, but I'd be hesitant to give that to a small, young puppy. Nylabone has age/size appropriate chew toys and bones.


----------

